

ResponsiveImages: A Ruby Gem for Server and Client-Side Responsive Images - johnkoht
http://kohactive.com/blog/responsiveimages-a-ruby-gem-for-server-and-client-side-responsive-images

======
j_mcnally
Looks good!

